

Living with less than 100 things - pixelsebi
http://sebastian-kuepers.com/blog/2014/12/2/living-with-less-than-100-things

======
jbob2000
TL:DR; He doesn't own less than 100 things and ended up replacing a bunch of
stuff anyways, which kind of defeats the purpose of 'Living with 100 things'
as being less materialistic.

~~~
pixelsebi
pretty bad summary if you have read the whole article.

the conclusion of the article is, that owning less is never an end to itself,
but a means to an end and that I experienced over the last 1,5 years, that
actually the biggest benefit for me became to get reminded every day, why I
did it in the first place.

I did it to to fully focus on what is important for me.

1\. family 2\. building things myself instead of just owning and collecting
them

If you live with 100 or 200 things defeats in no way the purpose of this whole
exercise.

------
mikelyons
fewer _

